# Beatrice the Bikini Bunny and her Beau Bart--FREE Knitting Pattern



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Easter Everyone! As promised last Easter when I gave away free my pattern for Snowball, I am now offering her 2014 offspring..Beatrice the Bikini B.. Bunny and her beau Bart. She, being born in frozen Alberta, is dreaming of the sun and surf in more tropical climes. Meanwhile Bart is just dreaming of Beatrice's "Hot Buns." I am delighted to offer the full pattern for both bunnies and the wardrobe for them to all members of KP. You will have to print the photos of the pair from this posting. Hopefully this is early enough to allow you all to knit these for Easter giving. xo

Here's the link to my pages for the pattern right here on KP http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_page.jsp?upnum=5262


----------



## knit_n_frog (Feb 5, 2013)

The bikini is so much fun!


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Adorable little bunny. Thank you for your kindness in sharing your pattern. Hopefully I will get time to make for grandaughter for Easter. :thumbup:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

If anyone is unsure how to access these patterns please just ask.. simply, click on my name Tat'sgran, this takes you to my profile page.. now look down the list to My Pages, click on the word (list)and the patterns I offer free will come up for printing. Happy knitting everyone and Happy Easter. xo
AND.. oh yes,be sure to pm me pix of any you make for your Easter.. I'd love to see them all.. Thanks.xo


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

I love your bikini bunnies. Great job!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

They are both so adorable!! Thank you.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern they are so cute. Thanks again.


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

They are really really beautiful and cute ,love them thank you for the pattern xx&#11088;&#65039;&#11088;&#65039;&#11088;&#65039;&#11088;&#65039;&#11088;&#65039;


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

you have some very cute patterns thanks for sharing


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

They are adorable, and how kind of you to share your pattern with all of us. 
Thank you


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Really cute!! I've corrected your listing to include the link to the pattern. Thank you so much for joining the Designer's Pattern Shop with your very cute bunny pattern! Just head back to the Rules for this section for future reference. Thanks!!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh, you have really cheered me up. These bunnies are brilliantxx


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

LOL I just finished the pipsqueak bear and wondered what I could make with the rest of the yarn. Thanks so much, going to start them today. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very, very cute!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Gorgeous bunnies. Will be sure to bookmark and thanks for your generosity in sharing your designs.


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

Beautiful! Thank you for the pattern


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, such fun!!! :lol:


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Both so cute!


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you so much. They are really precious. I look forward to doing them. Another trip to the yarn shop. Yea!!!!!!!!!!! mw


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Very Cute!!! Thank you for the pattern. Bart, with the gold chain around his neck looks like the some of males on the Florida beaches


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have it bookmarked and thank you for being so generous. The little bunnies are just so adorable. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Patti


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Adorable bunnies, looking forward to knitting them both. Thank you so much for making them 

One quick question, the knitting needle size, is that metric?


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

What cute bunnies! Thank you for so generously posting the patterns for us. That was very kind of you!!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

super cute


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

They are lovely, thank you for the pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Tove said:


> Adorable bunnies, looking forward to knitting them both. Thank you so much for making them
> 
> One quick question, the knitting needle size, is that metric?


Hi friend: I used Pipsqueak yarn which is almost a chunky weight so used a size 9 needle UK sizing.. which is a 33/4mm in metric or size 5 in US needle sizes. Have fun.xo wendy


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i am not crazy about Pipsqueak yarn but may try this pattern, ONLY because she is from Alberta,Canada. My name is Alberta from USA.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

had to laugh these are adorable and cute and so funny


----------

